# Launch Fee



## basstender10.6 (Sep 5, 2012)

The marinas around me charge $25 for a luanch, which might not be bad for someone with a big speedboat, but thats $50 a day for me in a 11' boat. What are you guys paying?


----------



## Andy Taylor (Sep 5, 2012)

$25 is absolutely ridiculous. Do they wear a mask when they take your money? Why would that be $50 a day for you?

I do not fish any lakes where I have to pay to launch.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 5, 2012)

Our ramps are free, part of what our liscense fees go too.

I do fish a smaller lake with only 1 private access ramp, he charges 5 bucks a truck or 10 for truck with trailer, doesnt matter if you stay for an hour or all weekend.

$50 bucks to launch aught to come with valet parking and a wash and wax when your done


----------



## Josh in FLA (Sep 5, 2012)

$25 is crazy ridiculous. We have lots of public ramps, they get busy but at least they're free. The one fish camp I frequent is $5, or free if you camp $25/night. But the launch fee includes use of their fish house, they also have restrooms and a reasonably priced gas and bait/supply shop on site as well.

If I remember right, your not allowed to pump your own gas in New Jersey. Does the government let you launch your own boat? :roll:


----------



## bulldog (Sep 5, 2012)

If a marina tried to charge me $25 to launch I would have a hard time not punching the person in the face for trying to rob me. That is absurd. The most I have ever paid was $6 and that included a $1 tip.


----------



## Wallijig (Sep 5, 2012)

We had some private ramps that charge $5 also. They also sold a season pass for around $50. 
This was a lake that come up few yrs ago fast and did not have a decent public ramp.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out how a $25 launch fee = $50 a day. :?:


----------



## muffin (Sep 6, 2012)

Andy Taylor said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how a $25 launch fee = $50 a day. :?:



Same

We have a few launches here that charge $3-$5, but $25? i wouldn't be able to do that, not with the price of everything else, gas, gas, gas - thats not worth it


----------



## DocWatson (Sep 6, 2012)

Are you having them lift your boat off the trailer and place it in the water or are you using a ramp ??


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 6, 2012)

You must be fishing Lake Hopacong? Even still the launch fee for a resident is $20.00 


The only place I paid even close to that was Higbees Marina in Fortesque (I think it was $15.00) But they use a railway launch - you drive up they lift your boat and put in on the railway into the water - when you come it they have your trailer waiting and pull it out and set it on the trailer - great stuff!


Ido not think you are running an 11 foot boat there?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 6, 2012)

No launch fee per say they charge you a dollar an hour for parking which can add up on an overnighter.


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 6, 2012)

basstender10.6 said:


> The marinas around me charge $25 for a luanch, which might not be bad for someone with a big speedboat, but thats $50 a day for me in a 11' boat. What are you guys paying?



Anytime I have been charged, it was $5 for both in and out. Most are free in IL. With a 11ft boat like you got, why don't you just drag it to the shore and push it in, forget the launch ramp. I did that a few times with my 14ft lund, no big deal. Give the launch ramp crook the bird as you motor by.

Tim


----------



## Gramps50 (Sep 6, 2012)

The county park by me charges $2 per day on the weekends & holidays. Other times it's free. All the state ramps I have seen are Free here. I don't think I would even consider paying $25 to launch my boat to many other places to fish.


----------



## sixgun86 (Sep 6, 2012)

There are a couple state/county ramps around me that are free but during the weekends or holidays I'd pay not to go near them. Especially over night since tow vehicles have been broken into several times. Local marina's, restaurants, or shops generally charge $5 but I've seen one or two places charge more. The ramp I use now is $8 or $75 annual. Went ahead and purchased it for a year and so far I've used it three times. It expires Aug 2013 so if I keep this frequency it will amount to $2 ea. trip.


----------



## Winddog (Sep 6, 2012)

The harbor @ Monterey is free, you just pay for parking. Most of the lakes charge 6$ + mussel inspection if applicaple. I'm in the Monterey Bay area California.


----------



## tnriverluver (Sep 6, 2012)

With an 11 ft boat I would be finding someplace to launch from the bank. $25 is just stupid high but I see you live in New Jersey :roll: The most I have ever paid is $1 and most are free.


----------



## nick4203 (Sep 6, 2012)

around here we have the army core lakes i believe they are called.
they charge $4 but they are pretty lenient on it 

ex: if you have no change they tell you put what you can scrounge some change from your truck

these are my closest lakes to me 

and there are free ones which are usually the high elevation lakes 

and then there is the main lake where people like to ski and stuff the charge like $15 or so to launch but fishing is no good there


----------



## wihil (Sep 6, 2012)

City - $3-5
County - $5
Year pass for the city/county launches depend on residency, but it's usually $25-35, upwards of 60+ for non res.


----------



## TNtroller (Sep 6, 2012)

We've got TVA boat ramps here in E TN, so free launch and load. I called a marina yesterday to see about launching my yak close to an area I want to fish and they wanted $10 to launch a kayak, no trailer, nothing but parking my PU out of the way somewhere. Oh, and they don't open till 10am either. Pfft. sorry bor you guys that have to pay all the time.


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 6, 2012)

Most I have ever paid was $5.


----------



## Moedaddy (Sep 6, 2012)

Most places i go are free but a few of them charge $3


----------



## Gramps50 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> The county park by me charges $2 per day on the weekends & holidays. Other times it's free. All the state ramps I have seen are Free here. I don't think I would even consider paying $25 to launch my boat to many other places to fish.


 Was at the park today (George Winter Park) and they now have a $5 per day launch fee everyday. Not sure about an annual option. Hadn't been there in a while the water has been to low.


----------



## nomowork (Sep 6, 2012)

Most of the lakes in Southern California are around $16 to park and launch, some are more. For the most part, I tow my tin to the Sierras (about six hours one way) because the water there is much cleaner, the fish taste better and a lot less people! Most charge around $10 to park and launch but there are some really nice lakes that are free.


----------



## Socal399 (Sep 6, 2012)

nomowork said:


> Most of the lakes in Southern California are around $16 to park and launch, some are more. For the most part, I tow my tin to the Sierras (about six hours one way) because the water there is much cleaner, the fish taste better and a lot less people! Most charge around $10 to park and launch but there are some really nice lakes that are free.



Hey new to the fishing world just got my first boat. Live next to castaic lake so been going there and Elizabeth lake a lot. Can u recommend any other places


----------



## nomowork (Sep 7, 2012)

Socal399 said:


> Hey new to the fishing world just got my first boat. Live next to castaic lake so been going there and Elizabeth lake a lot. Can u recommend any other places



We fished from shore at Elizabeth Lake once. That place is so remote it gave me a creepy feeling as I was constantly looking over my shoulders.

There's Pyramid Lake just up the road from Castaic. Watch out for the afternoon winds though as I had to cut an anchor line at Pyramid Lake when the swells built up suddenly in the afternoon and my anchor got stuck on the bottom and I started taking on water.

For fresh water fishing, we usually just go for a week and rent a condo in the Sierras during the trout season.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion, it is $25 each way, so $25 when going inthe water and $25 to pull it out. This is what most marinas charge, this is not the only marina that charges this much


----------



## basstender10.6 (Sep 7, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> You must be fishing Lake Hopacong? Even still the launch fee for a resident is $20.00
> 
> 
> The only place I paid even close to that was Higbees Marina in Fortesque (I think it was $15.00) But they use a railway launch - you drive up they lift your boat and put in on the railway into the water - when you come it they have your trailer waiting and pull it out and set it on the trailer - great stuff!
> ...



Yes i am fishing lake hopatcong. Many marinas are $20 but ther is a new one down the road from me so i figure an extra $5 for convience is worth it. And yes i am running an 11', it is crazy but usally i only take that out when it is calm, i have bigger speedboats because the lake is very choppy on the weekend.


----------



## jklett (Sep 7, 2012)

I have to remember to avoid Hopatcong. Most of the ramps for Raritan bay are $20-$25 but that's for the day, not each time you are physically on the ramp.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 7, 2012)

basstender10.6 said:


> Sorry for the confusion, it is $25 each way, so $25 when going inthe water and $25 to pull it out. This is what most marinas charge, this is not the only marina that charges this much





WOW! I only every paid a one time launch fee - never had to pay to take the boat out


Drag your boat up my way - no fees and much larger lakes (about and hour and a half from you)


----------



## Andy Taylor (Sep 7, 2012)

basstender10.6 said:


> Sorry for the confusion, it is $25 each way, so $25 when going inthe water and $25 to pull it out. This is what most marinas charge, this is not the only marina that charges this much



I just cannot believe this, $50 a day. I would either find some good shore/wading fishing, or stop fishing. I couldn't afford to pay that.


----------



## sawmill (Sep 7, 2012)

Here in Michigan we pay 10.00 a year for a stamp that goes on your license plate and that includes entrance fees to all the state parks and state boat ramps.


----------



## muffin (Sep 7, 2012)

sawmill said:


> Here in Michigan we pay 10.00 a year for a stamp that goes on your license plate and that includes entrance fees to all the state parks and state boat ramps.



i like that. wish there was something like that here in LA


----------



## Talons (Sep 7, 2012)

We pay $5 per park/use in Pinellas county, FL. 

Talons


----------



## joseph101088 (Sep 7, 2012)

the two lakes i fish at charge 5 a day or 40 a year but thats to fish both reseviors. and 800 plus acres of water.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a house on lake hopatcong, and it is too rough to keep my 11' boat in the water all summer, so I just put it in when I want to use it. I would launch it from my dock.... if it didn't weigh over 400 pounds with the gas motor, trolling motor and battery. I wish I could find a public ramp like most smaller lakes have on the lake I am on.


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 8, 2012)

basstender10.6 said:


> I have a house on lake hopatcong, and it is too rough to keep my 11' boat in the water all summer, so I just put it in when I want to use it. I would launch it from my dock.... if it didn't weigh over 400 pounds with the gas motor, trolling motor and battery. I wish I could find a public ramp like most smaller lakes have on the lake I am on.



Build yourself a boat lift on that dock and pick it up out of the water. 400 lbs, you could do that with a come-along.

Tim


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Sep 9, 2012)

$8.00 for 7-days . . . 
Lake Powell is 186 miles long and has 1,960 miles of shoreline, which is longer than the entire west coast of the continental United States.


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Sep 9, 2012)

$5 for a local private ramp on a small river. All the other river ramps are public and free. 

The Corp Lakes are $3 if you aren't a registered camper.


----------



## Zum (Sep 9, 2012)

basstender10.6 said:


> I have a house on lake hopatcong, and it is too rough to keep my 11' boat in the water all summer, so I just put it in when I want to use it. I would launch it from my dock.... if it didn't weigh over 400 pounds with the gas motor, trolling motor and battery. I wish I could find a public ramp like most smaller lakes have on the lake I am on.



I think I'd try to work out a deal for a yearly launch fee,descibe your situation,the size of your boat,etc.
That price is just crazy.


----------



## fish devil (Sep 9, 2012)

:twisted: How close is your house to Derek Jeters mansion??? :lol:


----------



## basstender10.6 (Sep 10, 2012)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: How close is your house to Derek Jeters mansion??? :lol:


Depends on where his house is, didnt even know he had a house there


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 10, 2012)

That would take the fun out of fishing quickly. I pay 5 to $7 per day to fish. 

If you take a buddy, that price goes down. One guy who is always welcome in my boat is the guy who gets his half (or every other) launch fee. One guy also buys bait for 2 and tries to tip for gas. I told him to forget the gas since it doesn't use much anyway. 

Since I have the boat and am almost always willing to go when he wants, he doesn't seem to mind. Probably worth it it have someone else charge the batteries, trailer the boat, pick you up at home, drive you to the lake, launch, take you to fish, reload boat, then drop you off at home afterwards in once piece. Dang, I'm starting to think he's getting the better deal!


----------



## Talons (Sep 10, 2012)

He is! But that's not why we own the boat. 
Talons


----------



## freetofish (Sep 19, 2012)

most of the public/Conservation/Cor of Engineers lakes here in Mo. and also in Ill. are $3.00 except for some that charge a $5.00 fee on weekends.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey BassTender, That's hiway robery by any standard. Here is a link to New Jersey State Boat Ramps and their services
which appear much more reasonable.
https://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/pdf/boat_ramp_guide.pdf
and 
https://crssa-ext.rutgers.edu/boatramps/
Report this boat ramp for GOUGING! :evil: What is the name of this marina and where are they?


----------



## Hydro (Sep 21, 2012)

Southwest Louisiana, no charge at Parish ramps and they are very nice ramps... They figure the more people that access waterways equals more boat/fuel/tackle sales which boost taxes... At least someone is thinking !!!

Hydro


----------



## dkonrai (Sep 24, 2012)

my area is northern california.
to launch in the delta, 10-15 bucks includes parking. we have some free ramps, but you get what u pay for free = broken windows, missing trailer parts or trailers.

local lakes, launch, park, inspection fee (mussels linspections) 18.00 plus fishing tag, add another 5 bucks or 23.00 for a day, launch, park, fishing tag.

we have a lake about 2 hours away that charges 32.00 for two guys, boat, fish tag, parking. but they plant some huge trout in that lake so a 32 pound five fish limit is pretty common. thats fillets! not whole fish!

average price for lakes around here is 20-23 bucks.

as for the sierra mountains, most lakes are free, with the exception of the larger lakes that have a real ramp. 

dino


----------



## muffin (Sep 24, 2012)

i was finally able to go to the launch thats about 5 miles south of me. i was shocked to see about 200 yards or more of parking, a road that circles the parking, with parking in the middle and both sides. two concrete launches that are wide enough for two boats and there was a police stationed there with a camper - no fee at all (at least i hope not haha)


----------



## nomowork (Sep 24, 2012)

dkonrai said:


> .....as for the sierra mountains, most lakes are free, with the exception of the larger lakes that have a real ramp.
> 
> dino



We fish the Eastern Sierras a lot. Grant lake as I remember was $10 for the use of a steep dirt path. June Lake has two launch ramps, I think they were $10 for Big Rock and $14 for June Lake lodge. The June lake lodge is a much nicer ramp. Silver Lake is free, but the ramp is not maintained regularly and parking can be a problem as campers overflow into the launch ramp area. Gull Lake has the best free ramp around. It is much nicer than most pay ramps. 

I really enjoy fishing Saddleback Lake but refuse to drive my boat and trailer up that bouncy dirt road. We pay to ride the water taxi to the other side of the lake and fish from shore where there are fewer people.


----------



## dkonrai (Sep 25, 2012)

nomowork said:


> dkonrai said:
> 
> 
> > .....as for the sierra mountains, most lakes are free, with the exception of the larger lakes that have a real ramp.
> ...



i fish the north part of the sierras. about the furthest south is 395/hi way 4. we fish caples lake (10.00) nice brand new ramp and dock. its a four laner! silver lake (off 88) free, but the ramp is mostly gravel and you do get wet. we also fish the gold lake basin area. we have about 4 decent lakes and 1 large lake, packer, salmon, sardine, gold, snag lakes. all are free and sit about 6-7000 elevation. its like a mini condensed sierra type area. google sierra city nice area if you get a chance. no huge fish but lots of them. 

dino


----------



## one100grand (Sep 28, 2012)

$25 each way is absurd. I live in the DC area and while the cost of everything is sky high, ramps are downright reasonable compared to that - we pay $5-10 for a launch. There is a semi-private launch that grants access to a local private reservoir for $250 annually that I've considered, but I didn't think I'd be making it out to the lake 10-20 times to make it worth it.


----------



## nlester (Sep 28, 2012)

Free public ramps on most lakes in North Texas. $4 a day at Core parks and $8 to $10 a day at most private marinas. 

The Core here offers an annual pass at $36 or $18 for seniors. The annual pass covers both lanching and day use. I buy that so I can park in a gated facility. We have cars broken into at a few of the free ramps and trailer license plates stolen several times a year. You want to pick and chose your free ramps. Watching the forums, you find out which ones have problems and they tend to be the seldom used ramps or ramps that have parking lots that are not visable from the lake.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Sep 28, 2012)

In Oregon, the vast majority of state and federal "improved" ramps are $5 (in and out, including parking), though one can buy a $30 annual pass. Most are very nice and in good condition. There also is a good number of free ramps sponsored by either the state or one of the local hydroelectric agencies. Most are unimproved but fine for smaller boats. I had the week off so I fished two of the latter this week. The one I visited yesterday was satisfactory for rafts but not a hard hull. So I pulled out the float tube. 70 acres, pristine surroundings and I was the only one on the lake all day.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Sep 28, 2012)

Last Sunday I pulled my boat out. $25 later it was on the trailer. This new ramp that was built this year at a mini gold course/ restaurant is very fancy compared to most. It has these lockable posts that prevent anyone from just backing their truck down and launching/retrieving their boat without paying. I guess the guy needs a way to re- coupe the money he spent on building the Mini Golf Course on the water with 50 + docks.


----------

